# OSLO | Logo Tower | 78m | 24fl | App



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Would like to add that construction is expected to start in August...


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

Lovely penciltower!


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

latest?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

tita01 said:


> latest?


Like Ingenioren mentioned, then it was originally meant to be built in late August last year. However the developer have experienced some problems with getting the design to meet building requirements inside the original cost estimates (probably due to the small floors or something). I have sent a email to the developer, and they said that they would come up with a conclusion on what to do late this year. I fear that it will be canceled. hno:


----------



## IceCheese (Dec 20, 2006)

It's a tragedy. The building was supposed symbolize a growing area in the city, but ends up canceled due to developer being in over their head. 
Hopefully the economy in Avantor will be better after they complete _Nydalen allé 33_ and _Nydalsveien 16-26_, and they will build it, but there is a chance real estate prices will never be high enough in the area.


----------

